# Alphacool Eisberg - Erfahrungen?



## Drayygo (26. April 2015)

Da ich mir demnächst eine AiO-Kühlung zulegen wollte, dachte ich zuerst an die Triton. Optisch macht die einiges her, und die Kühlleistung sollte auch nicht soo schlecht sein.
Dummerweise hab ich dann im Netz vermehrt von Rissen im AGB gelesen, was zusammen mit der momentanen schlechten Verfügbarkeit dafür gesorgt hat, dass ich
mich noch einmal umgeguckt habe. Und dabei ist mir die Alphacool Eisberg ins Auge gefallen. Über die findet man im Internet leider nicht so viel.
Hat von euch da jemand Erfahrungen gemacht, oder habe ich einfach nur falsch gegoogelt? Mir gehts primär um die Kühlleistung, die Lautstärke ist mir egal.

Gruß Patrick


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (26. April 2015)

hab ne eisberg(coolermaster) und kann nur eins sagen:

verdammt laut(auch auf 1700rpm, und bei weniger geht die pumpe aus) und verdammt stark.
nen 4,8ghz 2700k(1,35V) kühlt das ding unter prime easy bei 62-67°C(winter-sommer).

jetzt mit dem i5 4690k hilft das leider wenig da einfach die intel wlp zu schlecht ist.
4,6ghz@1,25V bei 78°C prime 27.9.

also ja kühlleistung ohne ende vorallem in der variante 3000rpm+. zum extremeren übertakten aber unbedingt flüssigkeit tauschen, da die eisberg(wie die triton) so extrem nach china schreit das die kühlflüssigkeit völlig verdreckt ist.
hatte in 3 eisberg nun auch schon verbaut und hatte immer plastik spähne in den lamellen des kühlblocks und weiße ablagerungen im gesamten system.
nach ner reinigung löppts dann super, und das auch ohne spähne. als flüssigkeit nehm ich dp ultra.


beachten sollte man aber das einige der 280mm AIOs eine ähnliche performance abliefern, und dann aber auch komplett wartungsfrei sind(nzxt kraken x61/corsair h110gt)

mfg

edit: lol, 2 aus kiel... ham ne förde hier und kippen trotzdem noch wasser in rechner ^^


----------



## kegg (26. April 2015)

Wenn man dass so liest, wieso dann eine Alphacool Eisberg und kein NH-D15`? Sind 5€ Unterschied und die Kühlleistung scheint sich so ziemlich auf dem gleichen Niveau zu bewegen, einzig die Lautstärke könnte besser sein.


----------



## Drayygo (26. April 2015)

Weil ich Turmkühler hässlich finde. Ich mag keinen Riesenklotz in meinem PC..Außerdem ist die eisberg erweiterbar, so kriege ich schonmal einen (sehr) kleinen Einblick in "echte" Wasserkühlungen..


----------



## Joker_54 (26. April 2015)

Dann bestell dir lieber ein DiY Kit, da hast du dann auch was vernünftiges, was wirklich schön leise ist. Ausserdem kannst du es selbst zusammenbauen
Wenn du genug Platz hast, kannst du auch das Triplekit von Magicool nehmen, da hast du nochmal mehr Kühlleistung 

Ich kann die Teile aufjedenfall nur empfehlen, auch der User Wortakrobat hat mit dem Kit sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht


----------



## Drayygo (26. April 2015)

Interessant, wie genau einer meine Frage tatsächlich beantwortet hat..danke dafür, xatrush aumen:


----------



## Abductee (26. April 2015)

Vielleicht lässt sich die Alphacool "low noise" Eisberg noch etwas weiter drosseln als die normale Variante.
Alphacool Eisberg (Solo) - Low Noise Edition 2400rpm - Black | CPU - Wasserkühler | CPU - Kühler | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Joker_54 (26. April 2015)

Drayygo schrieb:


> Interessant, wie genau einer meine Frage tatsächlich beantwortet hat..danke dafür, xatrush aumen:


Wir haben deine Frage (evtl. indirekt) schon beantwortet. Nur war es eben nicht das, was du hören wolltest 

Es ist allgemein bekannt, dass AiO's nicht grade das Gelbe vom Ei sind, vorallem durch die Lautstärke. Man kann nunmal keine Pumpe + Res in so einem Raum unterbringen, ohne dass ein Turbojet bei rauskommt.
Deswegen wurde dir auch der NH-D15 empfohlen. Entweder man machts richtig und hat dann was davon (-> DIY Kit oder direkt eigene Zusammenstellung) oder man lässt es bleiben (-> NH-D15).
Das halbgare zu nehmen, weil man keinen Klotz mag ist so ziemlich das Sinnloseste, was man tun kann.

In Hinblick auf dein Interesse an einer WaKü empfehle ich das Set in 240mm oder 360mm, dann hat man gute Kühlleistung, ein wenig Erfahrungen im WaKü Bereich und keine Rappelkiste aka Eisberg.


----------



## Drayygo (26. April 2015)

Ich weiß nicht, manchmal habe ich das Gefühl das Dinge wie: "Lautstärke EGAL!" hier im Forum geflissentlich überlesen werden. Und meine "optischen Ansprüche" als " das sinnloseste was man tun kann" zu bezeichnen ist schon mehr als frech. Ich finde es ja gut, wenn einem hier von Fehlern abgeraten wird(bei Netzteilen etc) aber die Fragestellung in einem Thread (wie ist die Kühlleistung der Eisberg, hat jemand Erfahrungen?) komplett zu ignorieren? Ich weiß ja nicht. Und wenn ich dann Sätze lesen muss wie "es ist allgemein bekannt"..klingt ein wenig wie: ich kenne jemanden der einen kennt der gesagt hat. Hast du denn eigene Erfahrungen mit der Eisberg gemacht oder möchtest du bloß ganz allgemein gegen AiO's wettern?


----------



## Joker_54 (26. April 2015)

Gut, ich geb's auf.

Hier ist ein guter Test dazu, Prädikat "Kühlt.".


Zu deinem letzten Satz: Nein, ich besitze keine AiO, weder von Alphacool, noch von sonst wem. Und das einfach aus dem Grund, dass in quasi jedem Test dieser Kühler das selbe rumkommt: Kühlt gut, ist aber Laut. Bei rappelnden/surrenden Pumpen. Deswegen hab ich kurzerhand ein wenig mehr Geld in die Hand genommen und mir eine WaKü selbst zusammengestellt. Das Teil ist unhörbar und kühlt perfekt. Das Beste: Ich kann sobald angekommen meine GraKa in den Kreislauf mit einbinden und wunderbar OCen.

Nun aber noch eine Frage an dich: Wie kann dir Lautstärke komplett egal sein? Mir geht das Surren schon nach kürzester Zeit "aufn Sack", von hochfrequentem Summen mal abgesehen, das geht garnicht. Spielst du dann mit Schallgedämpften Kopfhörern?


----------



## Drayygo (26. April 2015)

Japp..Ich spiele prinzipiell nur mit Kopfhörern. Meistens auch noch mit (sehr!) lauter Musik.. Und es war ja an sich nicht böse gemeint, aber hättest du wie auch xatrush geschrieben : kühlt gut, ist aber laut! Hätte mir das schon deutlich weitergeholfen als der Hinweis auf Luftkühler oder echte Wasserkühlungen.
Und ich will halt erstmal mit einer billigen aio ein wenig das "wässern" kennen lernen, bevor ich dann eventuell nächstes (oder dieses) Jahr auf einen customloop Wechsel..
P.S.: ich kann bei der eisberg auch eine GPU und neue radis mit einbauen...die ist erweiterbar...Und laut der wenigen Tests die ich gefunden habe, sollte die pumpenleistung auf 12V dafür auch locker ausreichen , da die Hohe Lautstärke nicht von irgendwoher kommt..aber auch da würde ich , wenn möglich "echte" Erfahrungswerte hören, bzw. Es selbst testen..


----------



## Joker_54 (26. April 2015)

Es wäre aber trotzdem schlussendlich billiger ein Set zu kaufen. Aufbau und Inbetriebnahme einer AiO ist nichts weiter als Draufschrauben -> Fertig 
Da lernst du leider nichts für eine echte WaKü. Zumal das Set nicht wirklich teuer ist und hochwertige Komponenten beinhaltet.

Für eine AiO ist die Eisberg aber nicht schlecht, vorallem weil mal ein Kupferradiator verwendet wird.


----------



## Drayygo (26. April 2015)

Naja..wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe ist die Eisberg aber modular..dementsprechend kann ich mir ja nen waterblock für die GPU kaufen , Schläuche etc und die dranfummeln. Und wenn mir das gebastel gefällt, kann ich ja immer noch die pumpe + AGB austauschen und nen "anständigen" CPU kühler dazupacken..Ich gebe halt lieber Schritt für Schritt ein wenig mehr Geld aus, als einen großen happen auf einen Schlag..Und vielleicht ist mir das gebastel auch zu blöd , die Wartung zu zeitintensiv usw. Dann bin ich mit einer aio schon gut bedient.


----------



## Abductee (26. April 2015)

Eine Eisberg ist nicht wirklich weniger aufwendig als einzelne Komponenten und so gesehen keine richtige AiO.
Du ersparst dir im Prinzip nur die Pumpen- und Ausgleichsbehälterverschlauchung, also vier Schläuche.
Im Gegenteil, das Befüllen stell ich mir komplizierter vor als die Flüssigkeit in einen einen frei stehenden Ausgleichsgbehälter zu kippen.
Eine "richtige" AiO ist vom Werk befüllt und verschlaucht.
Der Enduser wird nie etwas an der Flüssigkeit oder den Komponenten verändern.


----------



## Joker_54 (26. April 2015)

Ja, so kannst du es auch machen. Bedenken solltest du aber, dass die Fins per Inch bei der Eisberg sehr hoch sind, also brauchst du Lüfter mit viel statischem Druck.


----------



## Drayygo (26. April 2015)

Naja..die eisberg kommt ja als "richtige" aio bei mir an..also anklemmen und fertig..also passt das erstmal bis mein basteltrieb einsetzt..Und das mit dem hohen statischen Druck hab ich auch schon gelesen, Gott sei dank stört mich die Lautstärke ja nicht..obwohl..kannst du mir welche empfehlen? Müssen nicht leise sein, aber viel drcuk haben..Und am besten schwarz/Rot


----------



## Joker_54 (26. April 2015)

EK WB Vardar Series - Davon dann die Furious 

Wenn du es nicht komplett übertreiben willst, dann nimmste die F2 oder F3 Vardars, die haben gut Druck, weil sie dafür optimiert wurden.

Ansonsten mal bei Papst Lüftern vorbeischauen, die haben da was im Angebot


----------



## Drayygo (26. April 2015)

Kann man an die eisberg eigentlich wirklich direkt einen fullcover - GPU- waterblock dranklemmen? Die sehen nämlich einfach viel Geiler aus als luftkühler. 
Btw..danke Joker..kann das Video gerade leider nicht schauen, bin mit dem Handy online. Wenn die ordentlich Luft schaufeln, kann ich die dann auch als Ersatz für die phanteks Lüfter vom luxe nehmen?


----------



## Joker_54 (26. April 2015)

Es gibt einen deutlichen Unterschied zw. statischem Druck (für Radiatoren) und normalen Gehäuselüftern.
Die Lüfter für statischen Druck pusten in der gleichen Achse des Lüfters, während die anderen die Lüft als breiten Kegel in das Gehäuse bringen. Die Luftmenge ist meistens sogar besser bei den Gehäuselüftern.

Den GPU-Kühler kannst du *nicht* dranklemmen! Mit dem 240mm Radiator kannst du ~200W abführen, d.H. du musst dir noch min. einen 360mm Radiator dazukaufen. Dadurch ist der Kosten/Nutzen Faktor komplett zerstört


----------



## Drayygo (27. April 2015)

Also das das den Kosten/Nutzenfaktor zerstört glaube ich nicht, da ich ja alle Teile, die ich mir an die eisberg klemmen würde ja auch für eine echte wakü verwenden könnte..Und das mit der GPU in den loop aufnehmen würde eh erst Ende des Jahres kommen .


----------



## Abductee (27. April 2015)

Sobald du was an der fertig befüllten Eisberg änderst, hast du genau so viel Arbeitsaufwand wie mit den einzelnen Komponenten.
Wenn du die Eisberg alleine kaufst, ohne den Radiator. Könntest du schon ein dickeres Exemplar nehmen. Oder 140 statt 120mm Radiator/Lüfterbreite.

Alphacool Eisberg 240x30mm vs. Monsta 280x86mm
Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta 280mm | Radiatoren aktiv | Radiatoren | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Drayygo (27. April 2015)

Naja, vielleicht kam es nicht so gut rüber was ich meinte: ich will mir die aio jetzt kaufen, damit ich erstmal dieses Jahr meine Ruhe habe was Kühlung betrifft (und ich dich mein sichtfenster keinen klotz angucken muss). Dann, wenn ich mich entschieden habe, welche Graka ich mir hole, habe ich zumindest die Option auf erstmal nur Schläuche und Radi kaufen (+waterblock für die GPU) und die mit in den loop einbinden..Und dann kann ich nach und nach wechseln..momentan reicht mir nur CPU unter Wasser zu setzen, und das möglichst unkompliziert.


----------



## Abductee (27. April 2015)

Ich würd mir die einzelne drehzahlgeminderte Eisberg kaufen und so einen großen Radiator wie bei deinem Gehäuse möglich ist.
Das ganze verbaust du dann mal grob im Gehäuse, schneidest alle Schläuche auf Länge und schließt die Schläuche auch gleich an.
Dann nimmst du alles wieder raus und befüllst entspannt die Eisberg und kannst bequem die Luft rausschütteln.
Der Aufwand/Arbeit ist kleiner als du denkst.


----------



## crys_ (27. April 2015)

Joker_54 schrieb:


> Ja, so kannst du es auch machen. Bedenken solltest du aber, dass die Fins per Inch bei der Eisberg sehr hoch sind, also brauchst du Lüfter mit viel statischem Druck.



Nein, der Radiator des Eisberg ist ein Alphacool ST30 wie in jeder andere mit Custom Wakü auch verbaut 

@TE: Ich hab mir das gleiche überlegt wie du und mache es jetzt doch einzeln, bei mir wegen Lautstärke und weil ein 280er Radi passen würde, ich also mit dem 240er Platz verschenke. Ansonsten kannst du das so machen wie du planst, der Eisberg ist theoretisch stark genug um einen 2. Radiator und GPU zu betrieben. Wenn du bisschen googelst findest du ein paar Leute die das gemacht haben und bei denen es funktioniert. Eine richtige Wakü ist es trotzdem nicht da befüllen etc. massiv fummelig ist.
P/L ist top, da der Radiator und die Lüfter einzeln schon so viel kosten wie das gesamte AiO Kit, also selbst wenn du später neuen CPU-Block, Pumpe und AB kaufst hast du quasi kein Geld in den Sand gesetzt.

Hier noch ein Test von CB: Cooler Master Eisberg Prestige 240L im Test: Modulare FlÃ¼ssigkeitskÃ¼hlung - ComputerBase


----------



## Joker_54 (27. April 2015)

Ich wäre mir eben wirklich nicht so sicher, ob dir die Eisberg am Ende reicht. Ich bin mal so frei und vergleiche dir die Wert:

*Eisberg Solo (Highspeed)
*max. Förderhöhe: 2.2m
max. Durchflussleistung: 120L/h

*Magicool DCP 450*
max. Förderhöhe: 2.4m
max. Durchflussleistung: 450 L/h

*Laing DDC 3.2*
max. Förderhöhe: 5.2m
max. Durchflussleistung: 1000 L/h

Die Magicool wird schon als nicht die stärkste Pumpe betitelt, reicht aber für 2 Radis + GPU + CPU. Wenn du dir aber den Durchfluss anschaust, bin ich unsicher, ob die Eisberg am Ende für alles reicht.
Neben dem unspraktischem Ausbau bei jedem Nachfüllen, damit du deine Hardware nicht unter Wasser setzt


----------



## crys_ (28. April 2015)

Wie gesagt, es funktioniert. Optimal ist es sicher nicht. Durchfluss ist bei WaKüs auch nicht so wichtig wie man meinen könnte  Pumpen wie die Alphacool DC-LT haben z.B. auch nur 100l/h-120l/h und die ist bei allen kleinen Alphacool Kits bis 200Euro dabei. Könnte sogar die gleiche Pumpe wie im Eisberg sein, bin ich mir aber nicht sicher.

Das die Pumpe nicht optimal ist steht außer Frage.

Wenn die Pumpe nicht ausreicht kann man auch noch eine andere Pumpe in den Kreislauf  einbinden, mit oder ohne AB, und die Pumpe im Eisberg deaktivieren. Computerbase bescheinigt dem Eisberg sehr gute Ergebnisse im passiv Betrieb. Befüllen würde ich den Eisberg aber niemals im Gehäuse


----------



## Drayygo (28. April 2015)

Joar, das mit dem passiven Betrieb habe ich in dem Link oben gesehen..nur als "kühler" fungierend hat die gegenüber "echten" CPU-wasserkühlern super abgeschnitten (Platz 3 oder so) aumen: danke auf jeden Fall für die Hilfe/Beratung. Die eisberg ist bestellt, und sobald ich sie hier habe kann ich ja mal Infos hier lassen


----------



## Abductee (28. April 2015)

Welche hast dir jetzt bestellt?


----------



## Drayygo (28. April 2015)

Die Eisberg 240 komplett für ~ 90€..werde dann wohl so einen kleinen,review-ahnlichen Artikel schreiben, da es zumindest zu dieser Variante kaum Tests im Internet gibt..habe zwar kaum vergleichswerte, aber kann ja trotzdem mal meine Erfahrungen kundtun..xD


----------



## crys_ (29. April 2015)

Erfahrungswerte sind immer Klasse, vor allem zur Lautstärke. 

Alphacool Eisberg = Coolermaster Eisberg mit anderen Lüftern. Wurde von Alphacool entwickelt und an Coolermaster lizenziert, diese Lizenz ist jetzt ausgelaufen und Alphacool verkauft das ding selber.


----------



## Drayygo (29. April 2015)

Joar, im letzten Test habe ich gelesen, sie hätten noch vorgehabt, was an der Lautstärke zu drehen..egal..Ich finde es raus, das ding sollte spätestens am Donnerstag da sein...also kann ich wahrscheinlich Freitag/Samstag was dazu schreiben aumen:


----------



## Lios Nudin (29. April 2015)

Test zur *Alphacool* Eisberg vom Januar 2015: Interessant ab Minute 6, Pumpenlautstärke bei 5V und 12V (die beiden Adapter im Video für den 5V Betrieb sind im Lieferumfang enthalten), Temperaturegebnisse unter Last.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NLWt-X00q04

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Drayygo (30. April 2015)

Öhm...eine kurze Frage nochmal..Die Kühlung kam eben an, ausgepackt ist sie schon, und wenn ich sie gleich installiere, muss ich dann den Anschluss der Pumpe an den CPU-Fan stecken, an die 12V/7V -> Molex Verlängerung oder an die "normale" 3Pin->3Pin Verlängerung? Bin dezent verwirrt. Oo


----------



## crys_ (30. April 2015)

Pumpe an Molex, nicht an Mainboard  Lüfter an CPU Pin auf dem Mainboard, ansonsten mal in die Anleitung gucken


----------



## Drayygo (30. April 2015)

Joar, allerdings hab ich 2 Lüfter und nur einen cpu-pin Anschluss..Und die "Anleitung" ist eher ein schlechter scherz, da sie nur die Montage auf dem cpu Sockel aufzeigt, und beim Lieferumfang sämtliche Kabel/Adapter nicht einmal aufgeführt sind. Also pumpe an den 12v (Alternativ 7v) zu molex Anschluss, und von da aus ans nt? Puh..So langsam werden die Anschlüsse vom bq dpp10 und der platz hinterm mainboardtray knapp..


----------



## crys_ (30. April 2015)

Genau, Pumpe an NT mit 5, 7 oder 12V und Lüfter auf Mainboard. Ist da kein Y-Kabel für Lüfter dabei


----------



## Drayygo (30. April 2015)

5v ist leider nicht dabei, werde mir wohl eine Lüftersteuerung zum regulieren der pumpe holen..aber danke für die tips.


Edit: ne, ein y-Kabel ist nicht dabei..Glaube ich..muss gleich mal gucken, bin aktuell unterwegs...


----------



## crys_ (30. April 2015)

12V kannst du sehr einfach in 5V verwandeln, musst nur die Pins vertauschen  Aber baue erstmal zusammen


----------



## Lios Nudin (30. April 2015)

Kannst du für den 5V Betrieb nicht einfach wie in dem Video die beiden Adapter verbinden und dann die Pumpe daran anschließen?


----------



## crys_ (30. April 2015)

Das müsste gehen, sind dann aber glaub bisschen mehr als 5V 
Ansonsten einfach beim  12V Adapter den einen Pin vom Molexstecker  von rechts außen nach links außen machen, dann ist er auf 5V anstatt auf 12V.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle


----------



## Drayygo (30. April 2015)

Soo..das ding ist jetzt eingebaut, und entweder bin ich taub, habe die pumpe falsch angeschlossen oder die reviews sind alt..die pumpe läuft auf 12v, prime95 ist an zwecks Temperaturcheck..Und aus einem geschlossenen Gehäuse ist die pumpe nur durch das hochfrequente surren rauszuhören, definitiv nicht durch die Lautstärke..wenn ich einen Film auf normaler Lautstärke gucke, dann höre ich die pumpe nicht (auch nicht diesen hochfrequenten Ton).. Temperaturen sind soweit auch in Ordnung..44° bei prime nach 3stunden.. Und 23° Raumtemperatur..


----------



## Abductee (30. April 2015)

Die störende Lautstärke der kleinen drehzahlstarken Pumpen lag schon immer im hochfrequenten Bereich.
Meine H100 und H80 waren kaum auszuhalten so gesurrt haben die.


----------



## Lios Nudin (30. April 2015)

Drayygo schrieb:


> Soo..das ding ist jetzt eingebaut, und entweder bin ich taub, habe die pumpe falsch angeschlossen oder die reviews sind alt..die pumpe läuft auf 12v, prime95 ist an zwecks Temperaturcheck..Und aus einem geschlossenen Gehäuse ist die pumpe nur durch das hochfrequente surren rauszuhören, definitiv nicht durch die Lautstärke..wenn ich einen Film auf normaler Lautstärke gucke, dann höre ich die pumpe nicht (auch nicht diesen hochfrequenten Ton).. Temperaturen sind soweit auch in Ordnung..44° bei prime nach 3stunden.. Und 23° Raumtemperatur..



Danke für deine Eindrücke.

Kannst du vielleicht nur für einen kurzen Test am y-Kabel am 7V Anschluss das gerade Adapterkabel anschließen und die Pumpe vom 12V Anschluss an den dann vorhandenen 5V Anschluss anschließen. Das Umstöpseln sollte ja in ein paar Sekunden erledigt sein.

Dein Bericht zur Laustärke und Temperatur bei 5V nach 15min Prime würde mich dann noch interessieren.


----------



## Drayygo (30. April 2015)

Ich hab gerade ein paar Freunde hier, und mein Rechner läuft nur mit Prime im Hintergrund, um das OC bzw. die Temps zu testen. Aber spätestens teste ich das ganze mal bei 7V und 5V (dafür muss ich ja wie weiter oben angegeben, nur die Kabel im Molex tauschen?!) und lade ein Vergleichsvideo mit offenem Case hoch.


----------



## Drayygo (1. Mai 2015)

Sooo..Sorry für den Doppelpost und sorry für die gammelige Videoqualität, was besseres gibt mein Handy allerdings nicht her.
Mein Fazit ist, mit 7V kann man bei normalem Gehör die Pumpe aus einem geschlossenen Gehäuse nicht mehr heraushören. Die Kühlleistung liegt 
in etwa 3° unter der 12V - Variante, ist also immer noch sehr gut - überragend (~47° 3h Prime@7V, ~44° 3h Prime@12V -> FX 8320E @stock)
Gehäuselüfter sind momentan der 200er Phanteks in der Front reinblasend, der 140er im Heck rausblasen und der Radi im Push oben rausblasend.
Morgen oder übermorgen kommt nochmal ein Screenshot mit CPU-Z, Hwinfo und Prime95, wenn ich mein 24/7 OC gefunden habe.)

https://youtu.be/eCjNmRHoCsU    - 12V

https://youtu.be/JMoDrndSkoM     - 7V

Gruß Drayygo


----------



## Lios Nudin (2. Mai 2015)

Die Pumpe ist jetzt deutlich leiser und die Kühlleistung sinkt kaum.



Drayygo schrieb:


> ... Aber spätestens teste ich das ganze mal bei 7V und 5V (*dafür muss ich ja wie weiter oben angegeben, nur die Kabel im Molex tauschen?!*) und lade ein Vergleichsvideo mit offenem Case hoch.



Das mit den Adaptern habe ich so gemeint:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drayygo (2. Mai 2015)

Ahhh..das "3pin Verlängerungskabel" ist eigentlich nochmal ein "2v-Widerstand"? Und ich hab mich schon gewundert, warum da ein knubbel unterm sleeve ist..


----------



## Lios Nudin (2. Mai 2015)

Kein Ding, dafür sind wir ja da.

Wie sind denn so deine Ergebnisse bei 5V?


----------



## Drayygo (2. Mai 2015)

Kann ich dir später sagen, wie schon in einem anderen thread erwähnt, war Windows eben der Meinung, es wäre eine gute Idee, 145!(ja, wirklich) Updates zu installieren, als ich meinen Rechner heruntergefahren habe,  Ins uefi zu kommen 
Ist die Lautstärke auf den Videos ausreichend gut rauszuhören?


----------



## Lios Nudin (2. Mai 2015)

Ja, den Lautstärkeunterschied hast du gut eingefangen.


----------



## Drayygo (2. Mai 2015)

Aaaargh..Nu hat windoof auch noch beim Updaten mist gebaut und muss Nu alles rückgängig machen...Ich dreh ab...Und dann wieder updaten....grrrrrr...dauert also noch..


----------



## maximusoptimus (3. Mai 2015)

Hi 

ich muss sagen der Thread hat mir geholfen
ich will halt genau wie du erst mal klein Anfangen und später erweitern, aber keinen fetten hässlichen Tower

ich habe nen FX-9590 und die BOX wakü ist *******...
hab zwischen Raijintek Triton und Eisberg überlegt, hatte auch Bammel wegen der Pumpenlautstärke bei der Eisberg, bei der Triton wegen dem nicht so sicheren Behälter
aber ich denke ich werde doch die Eisberg nehmen, deine Lautsärke Tests sind ja sehr erfreulich

ich werde sie mir allerdings erst so in ca. 1-2 Monaten holen, aber dann kann ich ja mal posten wie die Eisberg sich mit einer 220 Watt CPU schlägt

noch ne Frage, wie laut sind die mitgelieferten Lüfter, oder welche benutzt du?
lohnt es sich also auf leisere Lüfter zu wechseln?


----------



## Drayygo (3. Mai 2015)

Also mein System ist nahezu unhörbar, kann dir davon auch gerne mal ein Lautstärke-Video schicken..Ich sitze zwar auch knapp einen Meter vom tower weg, benutze aber auch die standardlüfter vom case und der eisberg..ist maximal ein "dumpfes" rauschen, das aber wie gesagt für mich fast nicht hörbar ist. Gibt bestimmt anspruchsvollere Ohren, für mich ist es super . Zumal, wenn du irgendetwas mit Sound spielst, Musik hörst, einen Film guckst etc. hörst du die Lüfter definitiv nicht mehr aus (m)einem geschlossenen case


----------



## maximusoptimus (3. Mai 2015)

das hört sich doch alles sehr nett an 

Video wäre natürlich cool

ich weiß nicht ob das schon gesagt wurde, aber hast du deinen Prozessor übertaktet?


----------



## Drayygo (3. Mai 2015)

Joar, hatte ihn kurzzeitig auf 4,0 stable, dann ein paar problemchen (zu viel wlp  ) und werde ihn heute nochmal takten..denke 4,5 sollten drin sein, bei 4,0 hatte ich erst 1,216vcore..Und ich kann ja mal meinen 8320 treten, bis er auch 220w zieht..  denke aber die eisberg schafft das (und selbst wenn nicht, was ich bezweifle, schtaubst du einfach einen 2ten 120/140er Radi dran, zum Beispiel der von deiner boxed wakü..die ist ja auch erweiterbar, und den radiator hast ja sowieso rumliegen


----------



## maximusoptimus (3. Mai 2015)

danke 
das wäre natütlich super cool, wenn du den mal auf 220 Watt prügelst

ja stimmt das könnte ich ja erweitern,  wobei verträgt sich das weil der box ist ja soweit ich weiß nen alu Radi?
ob das dann wohl mit den 240er und dem box Radi, wenn es geht, für CPU und GPU reichen würde?


----------



## Drayygo (3. Mai 2015)

Argh..ne, dann geht's natürlich nicht..Kupfer und Alu ist kacke...also ich hab bisher mehrfach gelesen , das du Pro 100w TDP ~120er radiatorfläche einrechnen musst. Also sollte die eisberg gerade so für deine CPU alleine reichen. Wirklich genau sagen können dir das aber nur die "echten" wakü-gurus..ob ich meinen so hoch kriege weiß ich natürlich nicht, doch wenn, gibt's Screenshots


----------



## kegg (3. Mai 2015)

Die 120er Radifläche / 100W Abwärme beziehen sich aber meist auf leise Kühlung. Ein 420er/480er Radiator, sollte ein System mit 400W leise kühlen. Mehr Fläche -> es wird leiser, oder du kannst halt mehr Takt rausholen bei gleicher Lautstärke.
Messergebnisse und ungefähr Formeln sind aber nicht für jeden von uns anwendbar. Lautstärke ist ein rein subjektives Thema. Prinzipiell könnte also ein 240er Radiator die FX-9590 recht leise, gut kühlen. Vorrausgesetzt sind dann natürlich wieder ordentliche Lüfter.


----------



## Drayygo (3. Mai 2015)

Mhm..wo ich gerade einen wakü-Menschen hier im thread habe..bringt push/pull eigentlich deutliche mehrleisting bei einem 240er radiator (der von der eisberg, ist wo ein Recht dicker)? Wenn ja, klemme ich da noch 2 Lüfter dran


----------



## kegg (3. Mai 2015)

Naja so Wakü Mensch bin ich auch nicht. Habe nur viel überlegt und bin noch zu nichts gekommen. ^^

Push/Pull hat sich, meines Wissens nach, bisher nie als wirklich effektiver herausgestellt. Selbst einen Monsta Radi kannst du im Push oder Pull laufen lassen. Was ebenfalls nicht wirklich große Unterschiede hervorruft ist die Dicke des Radiators. Wenn du alle in 40-55mm Dicke verwendest ist das vollkommen ausreichend. Das ist auch die Dicke die meist so bei 120mm/100W Abwärme genommen wird. Klar ist aber auch, wenn du den Platz hast, kannst du natürlich überall die Monsta einbauen. Versuche einfach Lüfter mit hohem Druck zu verwenden und dann ist Push/Pull wirklich nicht mehr nötig. 

Ziemlich beliebt: Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PL-1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland und Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PL-2 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Die Noiseblocker NB-eLoop S-Series B12-2 (ITR-B12-2) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland sind auch unglaublich gut geeignet für Wakü. Aber es gibt ein Problem bei einer bestimmten Montage. Ich glaube wenn die als Pull montiert werden. Weiß ich aber gerade nicht genau. Da musst du dich dann am besten nochmal informieren.


----------



## Drayygo (3. Mai 2015)

Hör mir auf mit silentlüftern, ich zocke mit Headset 
Ich brauche welche mit maximalem statischen Druck..darf sich ruhig anhören wie ein senkrechtstarter..  
Irgendwer hatte auch irgendwo welche für mich gepostet, muss ich nochmal suchen, bin momentan sehr häufig mit dem Handy online wegen Arbeit und so


----------



## kegg (3. Mai 2015)

Wenn es dir wirklich egal ist: Noctua NF-F12 industrialPPC-3000 PWM 120mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Prinzipiell ist Noctua ziemlich leise. 3000 RPM sind aber niemals leise. Dafür hast du einen enormen Druck.


----------



## Joker_54 (3. Mai 2015)

Push, Pull oder Push-Pull macht so gut wie keinen Unterschied.
Genauso die Dicke der Radi's, das sind jeweils 1-2K.

Was entscheidend ist, ist die Fläche, 100W pro 120mm ist der Richtwert für eine einigermaßen leise Kühlung.

Gute Lüfter sind auch die relativ neuen EK WB Vardar Series, sowie die allseitsbeliebten Noiseblocker PL-2


----------



## Drayygo (3. Mai 2015)

Hui..Und 23€ für einen Lüfter...das ist mal eine Ansage..oO..naja..aber danke schonmal aumen:


----------



## kegg (3. Mai 2015)

Natürlich ist das ne Ansage. Da du aber absolut keinen Wert auf Silent legen willst, hast du damit Lüfter die lange halten. Prinzipiell sogar bei 3000 RPM leise sein sollten... Denn die Lager sind halt absolute Oberklasse. Das Design ist von ordentlichen Profis. Du machst damit überhaupt nichts falsch.


----------



## Drayygo (3. Mai 2015)

Joar, ich denke die Investition wird's wert sein, zumal ich ja Ende des Jahres spätestens noch eine neue pumpe, einen großen Radi und ein AGB nachrüsten werde..als kühler ist der eisberg ja auch Top (passiv)..wie sich wohl 6der Lüfter auf 3000rpm anhören? XD


----------



## iGameKudan (3. Mai 2015)

Nimm doch gleich diese Lüfter hier. 
Jou Jye BW-1238B-PWM Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Spaß beiseite... Ab einer bestimmten Drehzahl erreicht man kaum noch Vorteile. Würde mich so bei Lüftern die mit maximal 2000rpm drehen umschauen...

Noctua NF-F12 industrialPPC-2000 PWM 120mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Die sind dann auch relativ leise.


----------



## kegg (3. Mai 2015)

Wenn man nun aber vergleicht wie viel Druck die 3000 RPM Lüfter erzeugen, wäre doch ein Vorteil gegeben. Allerdings weiß ich nicht ob du noch so viel Druck als Vorteil spürst.


----------



## mks1970 (14. Juli 2015)

maximusoptimus:
"ich habe nen FX-9590 und die BOX wakü ist *******... hab zwischen Raijintek Triton und Eisberg überlegt, hatte auch Bammel wegen der Pumpenlautstärke bei der Eisberg, bei der Triton wegen dem nicht so sicheren Behälter aber ich denke ich werde doch die Eisberg nehmen, deine Lautsärke Tests sind ja sehr erfreulich. ich werde sie mir allerdings erst so in ca. 1-2 Monaten holen, aber dann kann ich ja mal posten wie die Eisberg sich mit einer 220 Watt CPU schlägt..."

Hast du dir mittlerweile die Eisberg gegönnt? Wenn ja: Wie läuft sie mit dem FX-9590?


----------



## maximusoptimus (14. Juli 2015)

mks1970 schrieb:


> Hast du dir mittlerweile die Eisberg gegönnt? Wenn ja: Wie läuft sie mit dem FX-9590?



ne hab ich nicht, da mein Mainboard schon zum 2. Mal mit dem 9590 den Geist aufgegeben hatte und 220 Watt mir dann doch ein wenig zu viel wurden hab ich den Prozessor und das Board verkauft

jetzt hab ich nen i7-4790k mit nem bequiet! pure rock, der ist leise bei 50°


----------

